# Weber kettle - Would you use one of the A-Maze-N  models, or the Smokenator??



## ncsmoker95 (Mar 12, 2014)

A friend of mine is considering getting a Weber Kettle 

He's considering whether to use a Smokenator with it, or I'm recommending an Amazen.

Personally, and it's only IMO, I feel that it would be a  PITA to have to remove the food, grill grate, etc to get at the Smokenator,

whereas the AMNPS could be placed up on top of the grill, and you could reload, add fuel, etc

without disturbing your food.

Beyond that issue of ease of use, what other ideas and recommendations do users have for using 

a smoke generator with a Weber?

How does the Smokenator 'burn time' compare to the AMNPS ?


----------



## thunder71 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a Weber Performer, my solution was to buy a Masterbuilt smoker, but did consider the Smokenator as an option. Seems to work well, and well enough that some people have tried making their own.

The main problem is that the water needs to be refilled regularly since it's pretty small. If you have the hinged grate there's no need to remove everything to add fuel.

That said, most people using the kettle to smoke use the snake method and add a chunk of wood now and then to do the smoking for a low and slow cook up to 8 hours without adding anything at all.

Here's one I did for a brisket:













20130901_090750_Android.jpg



__ thunder71
__ Mar 12, 2014


----------



## papadon (Mar 12, 2014)

I just bought the smokenator 2600 and plan to get the Weber 26.75. I need a new kettle since my old one has rusted away. I'm excited to try both since I've only ever had 22.5 webers. I don't have experience with the amazin but it seems a bunch of people here like and use it. I enjoy checking and working with my smoker, it's the best part for me. The 26.75 will be purchased in early May. Until then I have my electric smoke hallow, which I like as well. I'll start a post after my first smoke on the Weber. I'm not a set it and forget type of guy.


----------

